# Today has been a rough day for my birds



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Today has been rough. It's been a rainy hailing, high winds, tornado warning sort of day and with a side of thunder and lightning.

They look miserable and are piggly piling on the roost bar right now. Poor girls, too bad I can't control mother nature.

They have a cover run but I can't protect from some things that come with mother nature. They were fairly dry. Plus it's going to be in the high 70s to low 80s. Not too worried about them.

I'm also dealing with a terrified adult puppy who is still shaking out of a fear of thunder. Trying to coax him out of a corner before he knocks over a lamp and hurts himself.

It's going to be like this tomorrow too. My day is just going to be fun

Everything is fine and intact for now. The only thing that got hurt was my to do list


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

I always feel bad for the chickens when they can't go outside. I have a dog that's terrified of the thunder, too. He either goes down in the basement to hide or in the bathroom. They have those thunder shirts for dogs that is suppose to help them relax. I would try and put his bed and favorite toy in a room with no windows and just let him ride it out. No matter how much we hug our dog, he still shakes and really perfers to go where he feels safest.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Their outside arrangement doesn't change much. They have a 7x7 covered run in addition to a 4x4 coop.

The hail is what really scared them.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

The hail could hurt them, too!! The loud noise of the hail hitting the roof would scare me, too!! But, as time goes on, they get use to certain things.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

My coop has a tin roof and is directly under a 60-foot pecan tree. Sometimes it sounds like a 22 bullet firing when they fall on it. It doesn't seem to bother them but makes me jump.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

The roof is plastic/wood. It's under a nice old oak tree (top reasons why they can't free range in my yard. poisonous plants galore). It was pea sized hail. I'm sure they were scared and it was probably loud but there isn't a way to control nature. It's loud when it hits my shingle roof on my house so there isn't much I can do to make it quieter. It's just one of those things they have to get use to. 

They piggly piled on the roost bars and got thru it

The constant barking dogs are loud too but they now treat those like they are a normal tuesday.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hellofromtexas said:


> The roof is plastic/wood. It's under a nice old oak tree (top reasons why they can't free range in my yard. poisonous plants galore). It was pea sized hail. I'm sure they were scared and it was probably loud but there isn't a way to control nature. It's loud when it hits my shingle roof on my house so there isn't much I can do to make it quieter. It's just one of those things they have to get use to.
> 
> They piggly piled on the roost bars and got thru it
> 
> The constant barking dogs are loud too but they now treat those like they are a normal tuesday.


chicken will leave things that are not good for them alone


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Yea but mine like some of the poisonous plants... I've had to get them away from pecking oak tree leaves and english ivy.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Poisonous things generally don't taste very nice and the birds don't know that until it's in their mouth. Birds will sample everything, it's how they learn, and then they will teach their young not to eat a certain thing because it doesn't taste nice. They might go and devour a few leaves of something they really shouldn't, but they won't touch it again. If you feed them something they've never seen before, they are going to warily taste it unless they are starving to death. 

Give them some credit!


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I lived in Taylor tx for a long time. Have lots of friends and family there! No all to well about the storms. Sorry it's been so tough with the wether.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

